# Lethargy



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Uno hasn't been himself lately. He had thrown up four times in one day a couple days ago. At first, I though he had eaten too much. The next day, I found traces of new vomit that he had re-eaten most of while I was out for a couple hours. He's been eating all the same/usual homecooked things we normally give him - nothing out of the ordinary. The only thing I could think of was the teeny bits of peanut butter we give him in mornings to hide his Marin in. (He won't take it otherwise and will leave the room the minute he sees me open that particular container.) The peanut butter we give him is some organic brand from Whole Foods that is made in Canada that is exclusively used by Uno. I decided not to give him anymore PB just in case it could be part of the peanut butter/salmonella scare. At any rate, he’s been pretty lethargic the past couple days. He just wants to sleep all the time. Aside from the lethargy and vomiting (the latter he hasn't done at all today, thankfully), he doesn't exhibit any other symptoms - no diarrhea, etc. I'm keeping him well hydrated now but can't figure out why he's so sleepy all the time. He also hasn't been outside for awhile so it couldn't be anything from the ground or other dogs. I'm getting very worried about him and not sure what could be wrong.  Has anyone else experienced something similar happen to their little one?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I wish I could help with Uno. I haven't experienced anything like that. I'd take him to the vet. Of course tomorrow is Sunday. I always go with the better be safe than sorry theory. Keep us posted on my smiley boy, Uno. :smootch: Give him a kiss for me please.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear Uno is not feeling well. So far I haven't experienced this with Mateo.

Sending Uno some hugs!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 18 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708666


> Uno hasn't been himself lately. He had thrown up four times in one day a couple days ago. At first, I though he had eaten too much. The next day, I found traces of new vomit that he had re-eaten most of while I was out for a couple hours. He's been eating all the same/usual homecooked things we normally give him - nothing out of the ordinary. The only thing I could think of was the teeny bits of peanut butter we give him in mornings to hide his Marin in. (He won't take it otherwise and will leave the room the minute he sees me open that particular container.) The peanut butter we give him is some organic brand from Whole Foods that is made in Canada that is exclusively used by Uno. I decided not to give him anymore PB just in case it could be part of the peanut butter/salmonella scare. At any rate, he’s been pretty lethargic the past couple days. He just wants to sleep all the time. Aside from the lethargy and vomiting (the latter he hasn't done at all today, thankfully), he doesn't exhibit any other symptoms - no diarrhea, etc. I'm keeping him well hydrated now but can't figure out why he's so sleepy all the time. He also hasn't been outside for awhile so it couldn't be anything from the ground or other dogs. I'm getting very worried about him and not sure what could be wrong.  Has anyone else experienced something similar happen to their little one?[/B]


Joan - please call your vet ASAP. We can't make a diagnosis (unless Jaimie reads this), but with his history, I wouldn't fool around, as it could be
related to his liver function. Or it could be nothing. But it needs looking into - please call or take him to the vet in the morning. :grouphug: 
Auntie D.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 17 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708672


> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 18 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708666





> Uno hasn't been himself lately. He had thrown up four times in one day a couple days ago. At first, I though he had eaten too much. The next day, I found traces of new vomit that he had re-eaten most of while I was out for a couple hours. He's been eating all the same/usual homecooked things we normally give him - nothing out of the ordinary. The only thing I could think of was the teeny bits of peanut butter we give him in mornings to hide his Marin in. (He won't take it otherwise and will leave the room the minute he sees me open that particular container.) The peanut butter we give him is some organic brand from Whole Foods that is made in Canada that is exclusively used by Uno. I decided not to give him anymore PB just in case it could be part of the peanut butter/salmonella scare. At any rate, he’s been pretty lethargic the past couple days. He just wants to sleep all the time. Aside from the lethargy and vomiting (the latter he hasn't done at all today, thankfully), he doesn't exhibit any other symptoms - no diarrhea, etc. I'm keeping him well hydrated now but can't figure out why he's so sleepy all the time. He also hasn't been outside for awhile so it couldn't be anything from the ground or other dogs. I'm getting very worried about him and not sure what could be wrong.  Has anyone else experienced something similar happen to their little one?[/B]


Joan - please call your vet ASAP. We can't make a diagnosis (unless Jaimie reads this), but with his history, I wouldn't fool around, as it could be
related to his liver function. Or it could be nothing. But it needs looking into - please call or take him to the vet in the morning. :grouphug: 
Auntie D.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We do have an appt on Monday. I was so worried it was the PB so now he is only getting yogurt. I've just never seen him quite so clingy to me. He always wants me to pick him up and hold him lately. 

Thanks for all the hugs and good thoughts, everyone.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers and well wishes.
You both are in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Gosh Joan, I haven't been on SM much at all this week and I'm just seeing this message. Please take Uno to the vet ASAP.....I haven't experienced this, but as soon as I get concerned I feel so much better if I just head to the vet, even the e-vet. Hope its nothing serious. Please give Uno big hugs and kisses from me and the kids.

ps - Jackie said Roo was just lethargic, no other symptoms, bloodwork all normal but the xray showed pneumonia. It was just his behavior that kept them looking for a dx.......


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aWWWW Praying for you and your little one. Gosh, these little ones can worry us into tomorrow. 

Let us know how he does at the vet... :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope that the vet can find out whats wrong with Uno. You can never be too careful with these little ones. I'm stopping with the peanut butter for the kids because of the samonella outbreak. I hope it's something treatable. Big hugs to Uno and you. :grouphug: Please keep us posted.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mum always knows best! I hope its nothing too serious and your vet will get to the bottom of it. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

if he is clingy and wants you to hold him that is a sign he does not feel well if he normally is not like that. Good you have an appt with vet. If he has liver issues low protein is very important. Does he have liver shunt or mvd? My dd has mvd. 


QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 18 2009, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708677


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 17 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708672





> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 18 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708666





> Uno hasn't been himself lately. He had thrown up four times in one day a couple days ago. At first, I though he had eaten too much. The next day, I found traces of new vomit that he had re-eaten most of while I was out for a couple hours. He's been eating all the same/usual homecooked things we normally give him - nothing out of the ordinary. The only thing I could think of was the teeny bits of peanut butter we give him in mornings to hide his Marin in. (He won't take it otherwise and will leave the room the minute he sees me open that particular container.) The peanut butter we give him is some organic brand from Whole Foods that is made in Canada that is exclusively used by Uno. I decided not to give him anymore PB just in case it could be part of the peanut butter/salmonella scare. At any rate, he’s been pretty lethargic the past couple days. He just wants to sleep all the time. Aside from the lethargy and vomiting (the latter he hasn't done at all today, thankfully), he doesn't exhibit any other symptoms - no diarrhea, etc. I'm keeping him well hydrated now but can't figure out why he's so sleepy all the time. He also hasn't been outside for awhile so it couldn't be anything from the ground or other dogs. I'm getting very worried about him and not sure what could be wrong.  Has anyone else experienced something similar happen to their little one?[/B]


Joan - please call your vet ASAP. We can't make a diagnosis (unless Jaimie reads this), but with his history, I wouldn't fool around, as it could be
related to his liver function. Or it could be nothing. But it needs looking into - please call or take him to the vet in the morning. :grouphug: 
Auntie D.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We do have an appt on Monday. I was so worried it was the PB so now he is only getting yogurt. I've just never seen him quite so clingy to me. He always wants me to pick him up and hold him lately. 

Thanks for all the hugs and good thoughts, everyone.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I pill my dee dee with a little piece of potato and i have done it with yams, sweet potato, chicken, egg white- just some other options for you


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be praying it's nothing serious & little Uno will feel better real soon. rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor Guy! let us know what the vet says. Give him extra hugs from us. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope he feels better soon. 

Cathy


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the positive thoughts you've given for Uno, everyone! :sLo_grouphug3: I'm hoping whatever it is can be readily treated.

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 18 2009, 02:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708733


> I hope that the vet can find out whats wrong with Uno. You can never be too careful with these little ones. I'm stopping with the peanut butter for the kids because of the samonella outbreak. I hope it's something treatable. Big hugs to Uno and you. :grouphug: Please keep us posted.[/B]


After the latest news reports, we're stopping all peanut butter products in our home as well. I understand some things with peanut butter paste in other foods were affected as well (some cookies, some Reese's products, etc).

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708782


> I pill my dee dee with a little piece of potato and i have done it with yams, sweet potato, chicken, egg white- just some other options for you [/B]


Uno is a sharp one. He took his Marin in the very beginning but as time went by he would refuse it and spit out. We would disguise it in various foods but he always spit out the pieces that had Marin in it even if it was crumbled/powdered with food. Sometimes he would hold it in his cheek and then spit it out when I wasn't looking.  The only way we've gotten him to eat it all without issues was with the sticky PB, a little ice cream or some thick greek yogurt. 

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 18 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708712


> Gosh Joan, I haven't been on SM much at all this week and I'm just seeing this message. Please take Uno to the vet ASAP.....I haven't experienced this, but as soon as I get concerned I feel so much better if I just head to the vet, even the e-vet. Hope its nothing serious. Please give Uno big hugs and kisses from me and the kids.
> 
> ps - Jackie said Roo was just lethargic, no other symptoms, bloodwork all normal but the xray showed pneumonia. It was just his behavior that kept them looking for a dx.......[/B]


Thanks so much for letting me know what Roo's symptoms were. I was wondering when I read her earlier post how they found out Roo had pneumonia. Did Jackie say how he got it? I had a pretty bad cold bug earlier. Is it possible I could have spread something to Uno or is that just not possible? I'm definitely going to take him to the vet.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

darn he is a smart little one lol --my dee dee is food obssessed lol she will eat anything --she thinks pill pill is a treat lol she shakes when she sees food that is how obssessed she is - thank goodness as she is my baby that gets pills but no liquids for her at all. Are you using milk thistle for the liver as well? Also juicing zucchini and celery are cleansing to urinary and liver have you been doing that as i saw someone mention liver issues  poor thing 


QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 18 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708835


> Thanks so much for all the positive thoughts you've given for Uno, everyone! :sLo_grouphug3: I'm hoping whatever it is can be readily treated.
> 
> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 18 2009, 02:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708733





> I hope that the vet can find out whats wrong with Uno. You can never be too careful with these little ones. I'm stopping with the peanut butter for the kids because of the samonella outbreak. I hope it's something treatable. Big hugs to Uno and you. :grouphug: Please keep us posted.[/B]


After the latest news reports, we're stopping all peanut butter products in our home as well. I understand some things with peanut butter paste in other foods were affected as well (some cookies, some Reese's products, etc).

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708782


> I pill my dee dee with a little piece of potato and i have done it with yams, sweet potato, chicken, egg white- just some other options for you [/B]


Uno is a sharp one. He took his Marin in the very beginning but as time went by he would refuse it and spit out. We would disguise it in various foods but he always spit out the pieces that had Marin in it even if it was crumbled/powdered with food. Sometimes he would hold it in his cheek and then spit it out when I wasn't looking.  The only way we've gotten him to eat it all without issues was with the sticky PB, a little ice cream or some thick greek yogurt. 

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 18 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708712


> Gosh Joan, I haven't been on SM much at all this week and I'm just seeing this message. Please take Uno to the vet ASAP.....I haven't experienced this, but as soon as I get concerned I feel so much better if I just head to the vet, even the e-vet. Hope its nothing serious. Please give Uno big hugs and kisses from me and the kids.
> 
> ps - Jackie said Roo was just lethargic, no other symptoms, bloodwork all normal but the xray showed pneumonia. It was just his behavior that kept them looking for a dx.......[/B]


Thanks so much for letting me know what Roo's symptoms were. I was wondering when I read her earlier post how they found out Roo had pneumonia. Did Jackie say how he got it? I had a pretty bad cold bug earlier. Is it possible I could have spread something to Uno or is that just not possible? I'm definitely going to take him to the vet.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope Uno feels better soon and your vet finds out what's causing this. One of the ways I know Zoey doesn't feel good is she wants me to hold her all the time. She'll follow me around and want me to pick her up. 
Hugs to Uno and keep us updated.


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

Poor poor little Uno... hopes and prayers for his health!! Good luck at the vet!!! I will keep little uno in my prayers..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor little Uno. [attachment=47078:getwell.gif]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, people colds cannot be given to dogs. 

I would take him in as soon as you can...if he's still vomiting, I'd go today. I hope its nothing and he'll be feeling better soon!

Roo was just soooo lethargic. No coughing, no previous kennel cough...just a puzzle as to why he got pneumonia.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for Uno. :grouphug: Let us know what you find out.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and Uno and hoping whatever is ailing him blows over soon.

Keep us informed!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Uno is doing. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Uno is soooo cute! I am hoping he is feeling better already, but glad he has an appt. on Monday. Wouldn't it be nice if they could tell us where they hurt?!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Uno isn't feeling well.

I hope you get an answer at the vet and it's something easily treated.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wondering how Uno is today. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

prayers going out for little Uno! Hope he feel better soon. If not I hope the vet can get to the bottom of it quickly and get him on the road to recovery!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive energy for Uno. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just checking on my sweet boyfriend, Uno. I will keep him in my prayers. Please update us when you know anything. :hugging:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just got home from a weekend out of town, but I'm so sorry to hear that Uno isn't feeling well! PLEASE keep us updated!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Update: I'm sorry I've been AWOL. Uno had thown up three more times yesterday and then started to just lay prostrate on the ground and didn't want to move at all so I couldn't wait to take him in until Monday for fear he was getting hypoglycemic and too dehydrated. He's been diagnosed with acute gastrititis which compared to others things I was fearing is a relief to hear. He'd been given electrolyte fluids to keep him hydrated and an antiemitic. We were told to give Pedialyte and withhold food and his prior meds/supplements to allow his tummy to heal and then a slow introduction of a bland diet. He hasn't had much of an appetite anyway. I was up with him until about 2:30AM last night just watching him and holding him in my arms while he slept. Later this morning, he finally started wagging his tail again and walking around a little while. He's sleeping again now but I'm relieved he's already making some gradual improvements.

Thanks for all the support for Uno. It means a lot.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 19 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709667


> Update: I'm sorry I've been AWOL. Uno had thown up three more times yesterday and then started to just lay prostrate on the ground and didn't want to move at all so I couldn't wait to take him in until Monday for fear he was getting hypoglycemic and too dehydrated. He's been diagnosed with acute gastrititis which compared to others things I was fearing is a relief to hear. He'd been given electrolyte fluids to keep him hydrated and an antiemitic. We were told to give Pedialyte and withhold food and his prior meds/supplements to allow his tummy to heal and then a slow introduction of a bland diet. He hasn't had much of an appetite anyway. I was up with him until about 2:30AM last night just watching him and holding him in my arms while he slept. Later this morning, he finally started wagging his tail again and walking around a little while. He's sleeping again now but I'm relieved he's already making some gradual improvements.
> 
> Thanks for all the support for Uno. It means a lot.[/B]



Aww thank goodness Uno is coming around. Gosh, what a night. And you are so right...it is a relief.

Hugs to your precious one. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww. poor lil Uno :wub: Bear! I'm so glad he's doing a but better today! I know you'll take the best possible care of him and Bonbon and I send lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you both!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 19 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709677


> Aww. poor lil Uno :wub: Bear! I'm so glad he's doing a but better today! I know you'll take the best possible care of him and Bonbon and I send lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you both![/B]


Um, that was supposed to be a "bit" better, not a "but." Edit function still not working.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update. We are all thinking of Uno and praying for him.

That tummy ache can be awful...it is going around with humans too!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad it isn't anything too serious. I hope he's feeling better quickly.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Well I am relieved to see it is nothing too serious and he is already starting to come around. Poor lil Uno bear, please give him lots of hugs and kisses for us. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad the vet was able to pinpoint the problem and that little Uno is starting to recover!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jan 19 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709667


> Update: I'm sorry I've been AWOL. Uno had thown up three more times yesterday and then started to just lay prostrate on the ground and didn't want to move at all so I couldn't wait to take him in until Monday for fear he was getting hypoglycemic and too dehydrated. He's been diagnosed with acute gastrititis which compared to others things I was fearing is a relief to hear. He'd been given electrolyte fluids to keep him hydrated and an antiemitic. We were told to give Pedialyte and withhold food and his prior meds/supplements to allow his tummy to heal and then a slow introduction of a bland diet. He hasn't had much of an appetite anyway. I was up with him until about 2:30AM last night just watching him and holding him in my arms while he slept. Later this morning, he finally started wagging his tail again and walking around a little while. He's sleeping again now but I'm relieved he's already making some gradual improvements.
> 
> Thanks for all the support for Uno. It means a lot.[/B]


 OMG, I just saw this....Gosh, i have been caught up in my own world!LOL

Glad to hear he is doing better. I am really learning alot about them throwing up. It can have a wide variety of meanings of things that can be bothering them. You were smart in listening to his actions and taking him to the vet so he did not suffer. I can only imagine all the fur butts out there that do not have as good of parents as you. Hope he continues to get better real soon. Give that sweet boy a big kiss from me and Ben! Hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:aktion033: I'm so glad to hear that sweet boy of yours is doing better. Thanks for the update. Don't apologize for not doing it sooner. You were where you should have been, at the vet and holding your sick baby in your arms. Thank God he is better. Give him kisses & hugs for Dixie & me please. :hugging: :smootch:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Whew! Im glad it is not too serious and I am glad he is getting better today. To tell you the truth I was a little worried, Cuddles had some of the same symptoms, and I was relieved to hear uno didnt have the bloody poo. So glad he is recovering!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you found out what's wrong and that Uno's already getting better.
Hugs to that baby and keep us updated.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad to hear Uno Bear is doing better and it isn't anything too serious!

Hope he feels better soon :Flowers 2:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, I'm just now seeing this! Poor Uno! I am relieved to hear that your vet was able

to diagnose him, and he is now doing better.  I hope he recovers fully and is back to 

his sweet, adorable self real soon. :biggrin: 

*Hugs to you and Uno*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in to see how little Uno is doing today?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Um....where the heck was this thread??? Somehow I totally missed this one Joan....I am soooo sorry!!

So sorry to hear about Uno....I'm seeing though that he is improving and starting to feel better! :smheat: Thank goodness!!!! It's absolute heartache when our babies are sick. Sending lots of feel better wishes to one of my favorite lil guys! :grouphug:


----------

